# The Novel Factory Writing Program - Official Thread



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there,

Our users suggested to us that users of the Writer's Cafe here at kboards might be interested in knowing about The Novel Factory. I hope it's okay to start a thread in this way so we can answer people's questions and post updates.

The Novel Factory is a writing program designed by writers for writers, to manage all aspects of writing a novel from concept to submission.

It won't write your book for you, but it will keep track of your planning, characters, locations, drafts, resources, notes and even submissions.

Features include auto-backup, target setting with graphical progress tracking, a step by step guide to writing a novel for beginners, full screen editing and the ability to add multiple images to characters and locations.

Learn more and get a free trial on our website: http://www.novel-software.com/

If you have any questions - let us know! You can also find out more on our own budding community http://thenovelfactory.discussion.community or email us at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

I already have a novel factory, thanks. It's called Scrivener.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Catana said:


> I already have a novel factory, thanks. It's called Scrivener.


Thanks for your reply!

Quite a few of our users actually use both The Novel Factory and Scrivener, as the two programs are quite different animals. Our software is much more structured than Scrivener and is very easy to use out of the box, whereas Scrivener has more broad appeal.

The Novel Factory actually includes an 'Export to Scrivener' function, so you can use the Planning section to work out your premise, skeleton, synopsis and to autogenerate your scenes, then you can transfer to Scrivener if you wish.


----------



## Fluke (Feb 12, 2016)

I downloaded a trial, it looks really nice! Clean and simple, and I love the statistics feature. One question: is the seven day trial seven days you use it, or just one week from downloading?


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,
Thanks for your reply!
It's 7 consecutive days from when you first run it.
However, it's only that period to encourage people to get round to trying it and not procrastinate - we offer trial extensions without any questions if you decide you need a bit longer to test.
Just ask and it will be done.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Quite a few of our users actually use both The Novel Factory and Scrivener, as the two programs are quite different animals. Our software is much more structured than Scrivener and is very easy to use out of the box, whereas Scrivener has more broad appeal.


The appeal of Scrivener, for me, is that it _isn't_ highly structured. It allows me to structure my working space to my own preferences, which can change depending on the type of project. To each his own, of course.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Completely agree - some people are planners, others are pantsers and there are surely as many ways of writing a novel as there are aspiring novelists.

That's why we don't really think of The Novel Factory being in direct competition with Scrivener - it appeals to different ways of working and to different users.

People who want a bit more guidance and a bit more structure and can't face a big learning curve might find The Novel Factory better, but those who want less structure and are seasoned novelists with their own established ways of planning, developing and drafting will probably prefer Scrivener.


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

Catana said:


> I already have a novel factory, thanks. It's called Scrivener.


No you don't. Speaking here as a user of both programs. They each have special features that the other one doesn't. And this program is especially useful, and I dare might say, even _essential_, for the starting self-pub author out there, who doesn't have formal education in creative writing, story structure, outlining, etc. etc. - and there are a lot of people like that out there, especially on this forum. Scrivener doesn't have the step-by-step perfected system of storytelling like Novel factory does. It's cool for brain-maps, story bibles, and non-linear storytelling (but non-linear should be a habit or practice for experienced storyteller, who first learns how to do it step-by-step in a linear fashion). Not to mention all the other cool features. Scrivener has a learning curve to master - this one doesn't (your 7 year old kid could use it without any difficulty).

I start things up in Novel Factory (and often finish entirely), before getting things on to Scrivener. I find it difficult to start there from scratch (as I've seen some others too).


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I use the The Novel Factory for outlining and then use Scrivener to organize and write. Then I use Vellum for formatting.  Different tools for the different stages of production for me.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Some screenwriting software lets you have tags for characters, etc. So when a paragraph in the story I am writing references the name of heroine's childhood dog, for example, I can add the heroine tag to the dog's name. Later, when I want to review any attributes I've given the heroine or her life, I can go and see all in one all the tags for her I created.

Does novelfactory have something like this?

Also, a lot of writers are macbook/Mac users. And while there are "parallel" programs to run as windows, I haven't installed one and don't plan on doing so (DMCA, warranties, and licensing agreements and all that).


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Does it run on Windows 10? If so, you might want to add that to your FAQs. Actually, you might want to add that even if it doesn't.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

To each his own, I guess. I like Scrivener, it works for my writing style and it does anything I need it to do.

A newbie can learn how to write and structure a story, if they care to, and it can be done for zero outlay.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

mach 5 said:


> Also, a lot of writers are macbook/Mac users. And while there are "parallel" programs to run as windows, I haven't installed one and don't plan on doing so (DMCA, warranties, and licensing agreements and all that).


I use parallels to run my PC programs on my Mac. I used to have a PC, but the hubby confiscated it.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks interesting so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Ann H (Jan 9, 2016)

This looks like exactly what I need....but in a Mac version!  

I love the stats and the features around character tracking...


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

she-la-ti-da said:


> A newbie can learn how to write and structure a story, if they care to, and it can be done for zero outlay.


I agree. But in most cases this costs a lot of money, as there are guide books on writing on every corner. I've been looking/researching, and have done the math. Instead of spending 800 dollars on them (and sometimes even one book like that can cost 400 dollars, I've had those come my way while looking around), it's better to spend 80 dollars and get both Novel Factory and Scrivener. It's an investment.

While there are tutorials and exercises in each, with Novel Factory you don't exercise first, write later - you learn _while_ you write. It's a guiding hand throughout your writing of the story. My first complete project started with said tutorials, but I went through everything by the time I was done.



Max H said:


> This looks like exactly what I need....but in a Mac version!
> 
> I love the stats and the features around character tracking...


I hear ya.

I think they planned a Mac version. I will have to inquire for more details.

I don't know about Scrivener, but NF take feedback very seriously. Based on that feedback, many new features were added and many more are planned to be added. And there's a board where they communicate directly with NF users and discuss particularities and suggestions for updated versions of the program.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

mach 5 said:


> Some screenwriting software lets you have tags for characters, etc. So when a paragraph in the story I am writing references the name of heroine's childhood dog, for example, I can add the heroine tag to the dog's name. Later, when I want to review any attributes I've given the heroine or her life, I can go and see all in one all the tags for her I created.
> 
> Does novelfactory have something like this?
> 
> Also, a lot of writers are macbook/Mac users. And while there are "parallel" programs to run as windows, I haven't installed one and don't plan on doing so (DMCA, warranties, and licensing agreements and all that).


The Novel Factory doesn't have anything like that character tags you mentioned, but it sounds like a great idea - we're always trying to come up with better ways to keep track of information so it's not reliant on the author's memory. I will look into seeing if we can add that in an update.

Unfortunately we don't have a Mac version yet, but it is in the pipeline. We are focusing on a web based version first, which will be accessible to all platforms.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

ImaWriter said:


> Does it run on Windows 10? If so, you might want to add that to your FAQs. Actually, you might want to add that even if it doesn't.


Yes - it runs on Windows 10! I'll add it to the FAQs, thank you.


----------



## TestingEnabled (May 14, 2015)

I love that there's a trial.  Will try this out this week. And will show some writing friends.

I'm a straight doc writing type. I open up a word program and go. Scrivener was too distracting for me to focus in deep work and I've yet to apply the time to work in a learning curve for it.

I want to try this to write a new story outside my series and see if it'll help me build something completely different from what I've been working on.


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Does it (should it) have features for multi-author collaboration?

If you are using a developmental editor, how does that integrate with your workflow?

Any revision control?

Sounds like a handy tool that's reasonably priced.


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2015)

Schrödinger's Cat said:


> I start things up in Novel Factory (and often finish entirely), before getting things on to Scrivener. I find it difficult to start there from scratch (as I've seen some others too).


You've sold me on giving it a try!


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

555aaa said:


> Does it (should it) have features for multi-author collaboration?
> 
> If you are using a developmental editor, how does that integrate with your workflow?
> 
> ...


It doesn't have any specific tools for multi author collaboration - that's a really interesting idea. We'll have a think about what sort of features would be useful for that - presumably commenting and user specific change tracking. Please let me know if there are any other specific features in that area so we can have a ponder.

I guess the same sort of thing applies when it comes to working with an editor.

There is some provision for revisions, in that there are seperate tabs for summary, blocking and three drafts. We'd like to make this more flexible in future versions.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Just bought this, looks like a great tool. 

I'd there a way to copy information from one book into a new one? For instance when writing a series and you have some of the same characters and locations? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Our users suggested to us that users of the Writer's Cafe here at kboards might be interested in knowing about The Novel Factory. I hope it's okay to start a thread in this way so we can answer people's questions and post updates.
> 
> ...


I have this program and i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I am one of the people who tried Scrivener and it didn't mesh with me. Way too much going on. I found Novel Factory to be all the bells and whistled I needed, nothing more, nothing less, with a CLEAN interface that is easy to just dive right into! I think people who didn't like Scrivener may love this. And I bet there will be some people who like both!

Also, kudos to you! You guys got hit sorta hard posting here by Scrivener users. It's okay to have a program you love, but it's really no reason to be cold toward another program that does it's own separate thing. Don't want it? Don't buy it! 

Also, I just switched to a MAC but I still have my PC, but PLEASE, yes, make a Mac Version! I have to echo that <3 I would be happy to rebuy the program in Mac version to have it on my Mac as well <3


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

A.Barnett said:


> Just bought this, looks like a great tool.
> 
> I'd there a way to copy information from one book into a new one? For instance when writing a series and you have some of the same characters and locations?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can export characters and locations and then import them into your next novel. Just use the export and import options in the File menu.

And thanks for buying! As others have said, we take feedback very seriously, so please do let us know if there are any new features you'd like to see.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Yes, you can export characters and locations and then import them into your next novel. Just use the export and import options in the File menu.
> 
> And thanks for buying! As others have said, we take feedback very seriously, so please do let us know if there are any new features you'd like to see.


Fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I have this program and i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I am one of the people who tried Scrivener and it didn't mesh with me. Way too much going on. I found Novel Factory to be all the bells and whistled I needed, nothing more, nothing less, with a CLEAN interface that is easy to just dive right into! I think people who didn't like Scrivener may love this. And I bet there will be some people who like both!
> 
> Also, kudos to you! You guys got hit sorta hard posting here by Scrivener users. It's okay to have a program you love, but it's really no reason to be cold toward another program that does it's own separate thing. Don't want it? Don't buy it!
> 
> Also, I just switched to a MAC but I still have my PC, but PLEASE, yes, make a Mac Version! I have to echo that <3 I would be happy to rebuy the program in Mac version to have it on my Mac as well <3


Thanks Rebecca - we love you too!

We're working on a web version at the moment, which means that all platforms will be able to access it - and then Mac version is our top priority!


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Thanks Rebecca - we love you too!
> 
> We're working on a web version at the moment, which means that all platforms will be able to access it - and then Mac version is our top priority!


That's fantastic, does this mean that my windows version will sync with the online version?!


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

A.Barnett said:


> That's fantastic, does this mean that my windows version will sync with the online version?!


We will try to make it sync as much as possible, but there will be quite a lot of new features and customisation available in the web version (which we're pretty excited about), so there may be some limitations.

But in theory and principle - yes.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

TheNovel Factory said:


> We will try to make it sync as much as possible, but there will be quite a lot of new features and customisation available in the web version (which we're pretty excited about), so there may be some limitations.
> 
> But in theory and principle - yes.


Ah ok. Will my windows licence give me access to the online version? Or will I have to buy another license?


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

A.Barnett said:


> Ah ok. Will my windows licence give me access to the online version? Or will I have to buy another license?


Hiya,
This still isn't fully decided yet, but because of the nature of the platform, it's likely that the online version will need to be subscription based, rather than a one off payment for a lifetime licence.
However it's 100% certain that users of the desktop version of the software will get a hefty discount on the online version, possibly up to the value of the licence they've already paid for. 
I can't really commit to anything right now, but hopefully that helps.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Hiya,
> This still isn't fully decided yet, but because of the nature of the platform, it's likely that the online version will need to be subscription based, rather than a one off payment for a lifetime licence.
> However it's 100% certain that users of the desktop version of the software will get a hefty discount on the online version, possibly up to the value of the licence they've already paid for.
> I can't really commit to anything right now, but hopefully that helps.


Excellent, thank you very much.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Just a quick note that we've just made some updates to The Novel Factory so it now includes mystery and romance plot templates, and an external picture viewer so you can keep your pics open while you're writing.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Any update on the online version?


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Ohh, this looks good. 

I'm looking forward to the online and/or Mac version so I can give it a go. Do you have an ETA for either yet?


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Wow I've never heard of this program before. It looks really interesting. 

I do have a question -- how does this software work with plotting genre specific work. Like say, Mysteries? I find mysteries the most difficult to plot. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> Wow I've never heard of this program before. It looks really interesting.
> 
> I do have a question -- how does this software work with plotting genre specific work. Like say, Mysteries? I find mysteries the most difficult to plot.
> 
> Thanks!!!


It has a mystery template built in.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello - sorry for the slow reply!

We've just added plot templates for mysteries and romances, as well as the hero's journey and the character driven hero's journey. We're working on more at the moment - specifically for short stories and horror stories, so those should be added soon.

We're hoping to have the online version ready before the end of the year.

We've also been working on lots more goodies that users have been asking for, that should be released in the current version within the next few weeks, including better scene navigation, updated character types, custom character types, manuscript importing and export to epub! Actually, we already snuck out export to epub.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hiya - we have negotiated a special deal for our users with Matador that gives you 20% off pre-press costs. As the Novel Factory only costs $39.99 and costs for professional feedback, production, book cover design, marketing etc can easily run into hundreds of dollars (or pounds), it's really a great opportunity for people that are looking to use this kind of service.
If you think you know someone else who might be interested in this, please let them know!
And if you'd like to use the discount, just contact us for more details : )
Happy writing, everyone!


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

I tried it, and it crashed my computer a couple hours later. When I rebooted, it was gone... Running Windows 7. Known issue?


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

I installed it on my home laptop and it didn't show up. I reran the installer and all seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## PermaTundra (Apr 26, 2014)

Also excited for the online version and/or a linux one. Seems like a very useful tool.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Plot templates? And a hero's journey and the character driven hero's journey? Those are very nice features! I will have to try it now. 

Question, when you update with new templates and other goodies, will the software we buy auto update, too?


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

kdiem said:


> I tried it, and it crashed my computer a couple hours later. When I rebooted, it was gone... Running Windows 7. Known issue?


Hiya - no, we've not had any report of this before. If anyone does have the same issue, please do let us know, and if it's possible to get us error logs, that would be really useful.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Dang, I saw this and got all excited because I despise Scrivener (too many options and it ate my novel), but I use Mac, as many 'creatives' do. So I can't play.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

D-C said:


> Dang, I saw this and got all excited because I despise Scrivener (too many options and it ate my novel), but I use Mac, as many 'creatives' do. So I can't play.


I love Scrivener, but I'm always look for new toys to play with. But bummer that there's no Mac version. I know so many indies who use Macs that it seems like an unfortunate oversight.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

This looks really interesting. I'm too deep in my current indie-published book to use it for that, but have three trad-published kids books to write by the end of November, so will investigate it for those. Good luck with it.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

D-C said:


> Dang, I saw this and got all excited because I despise Scrivener (too many options and it ate my novel), but I use Mac, as many 'creatives' do. So I can't play.


Oh, really sorry to disappoint. But we're actually working on an online version at the moment - to make it accessible across platforms. Obviously that version will require Internet, but we're working hard to ensure it's secure and work doesn't get lost if Internet is patchy. We're hoping to have that out before the end of the year.

If you (or anyone else!) would be interested in being a Beta tester for that, in order to give feedback to make it more suit your needs and get the some premium time for free, then please email me at [email protected]

After that we also hope to do a dedicated Mac version, but can't make any promises on a timescale for that.

Hope that's of some help!


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

D-C said:


> Dang, I saw this and got all excited because I despise Scrivener (too many options and it ate my novel), but I use Mac, as many 'creatives' do. So I can't play.


I use Parallels to run PC software on my Mac like The Novel Factory, TrackerBox, and Dragon 13. I have Windows 10 installed (you don't need to register it even though you can).


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

ChristinePope said:


> I love Scrivener, but I'm always look for new toys to play with. But bummer that there's no Mac version. I know so many indies who use Macs that it seems like an unfortunate oversight.


Not an oversight! We're desperate to get all you lovely Mac users on board. Just a matter of limited resources at the moment. Rest assured, a Mac version is a very high priority, as soon as the online version is launched.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello lovely writers!

The Novel Factory Online version is currently in development, so we are so excited we can barely stay on our seats.

We're going to need some feedback from beta testers once the beta version is ready.

A free of charge period of the final premium version will be offered to anyone who helps us out, and of course it's a chance to have your say in features and functionality.

If it's something you might be interested in, please email [email protected]

If you're wondering what the blazes this Novel Factory thing is, you can find out here: http://www.novel-software.com/

Ta!


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello! We've had a great response about beta testing, and those of you who have contacted us, if you haven't heard from us already, you will soon. Just wanted to bump this back to the top in case anyone else is interested, and also - if you are interested, or if you have any other comments or questions, please post a reply here as well, so that more people will find out about the opportunity.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Just a quick update, you can now sign up for launch / beta testing info about The Novel Factory online here:

http://eepurl.com/ceNuTn

If you have any queries / questions / requests / words of support - please post them on this thread!


----------



## BookishDreams (Apr 12, 2016)

Signed up! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

I signed up too. This looks interesting.


----------



## tama (May 12, 2015)

It does look interesting.  I signed up.  Hope I get it.


----------



## TheNovel Factory (Feb 17, 2016)

Just a quick note that we've had a great response from keen beta testers so will be closing the list soon.
So if you'd like to be involved, please sign up asap - and please add a note to this thread!

Here's the link again: http://eepurl.com/ceNuTn

Or you can find out more about The Novel Factory in general here: www.novel-software.com


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

TheNovel Factory said:


> Just a quick note that we've had a great response from keen beta testers so will be closing the list soon.
> So if you'd like to be involved, please sign up asap - and please add a note to this thread!
> 
> Here's the link again: http://eepurl.com/ceNuTn
> ...


Damn how'd I miss this? On it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

Signed up!


----------



## Kyla S (Apr 15, 2016)

Just signed up! This looks awesome!


----------



## SofiaWhite (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Amberlyn Holland (Jan 22, 2010)

Just signed up!


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

Curious. Signed up.


----------



## Kyla S (Apr 15, 2016)

Just signed up! This looks awesome!


----------

